# My current litters



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

My litters are around 2 weeks old now. Time for some photo's, so I can show them all to you.

First black tan x black tan = 7 black tan. The little pinky is a fosterchild, one of my mums killed all her pups but one, so I tried to foster her and it works very well.










They all look like this:









Here I've got 3 litters together: Black tan x black tan rumpwhite, blueagouti tan longhair x black tan longhair satin and goldagouti longhair x himi longhair. Surpise! 2 culies!









Curlie









And 'best' rumpwhite (male) in the litter:

















I've got 2 more litters at the moment, goldagouti x extreme black and burmese frizzie x blue longhair. But no photo's yet.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stunning


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you have said 'best rumpwhite male' I can only see photos of a chocolate tan? :?:


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

That is the hole problem. Only his hindfeet and tail are white!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: I see!


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

They are beautiful. The curlie is stunning!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am loving the curlie babies


----------

